#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Εντός ή εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμάχιο

## eimarmenh

Καλησπέρα καταρχήν.Ειμαι νέος ολοκαίνουργιος χρήστης του τόπου αυτού και θα θελα να ρωτησω μηοως γνωρίζει κάποιος...

Εκανα προχθές ενα τοπογραφικό σε ένα αγροτεμάχιο και δεν γνωρίζω ακριβως εαν ειναι εκτος σχεδιου ή εντος.Απευθυνθηκα στην τεχνική υπηρεσία του δήμου...και δεν έιχε ιδέα.Με παρέπεμψε στην κεντρική πολεοδομία του νησιού απο όπου δεν εβγαλα άκρη.

Για να μαι σίγουρος που μπορώ να βρω ποιες περιοχές ειναι εκτός η εντος σχεδιου??Υπαρχουν καποιοι χαρτες??Καποια ΦΕΚ που μπορω να ψαξω??

Μηπως γνωρίζει κανενας??

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## George kara

Αρμόδια υπηρεσία για να σου απαντήσει είναι η πολεοδομία τις εκάστοτε περιοχής.
Δώσε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία μήπως μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

Στην πολεοδομία σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν διαγράμματα με τις εντός οικισμών περιοχές (< 2000 κατ), και τα εγκεκριμμένα σχέδια πόλης της περιοχής Επιμονή παραπάνω γιατί μπορεί να μην υπάρχει διάθεση από τους υπαλλήλους να σε εξυπηρετήσουν

----------


## erik31

Αν δεν σε εξυπηρετήσουν προφορικά τότε μπορείς να κάνεις μία αίτηση με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και να περιμένεις τι θα σου απαντήσουν. Εξαρτάται και από την Υπηρεσία πάντως. Είναι γενικά υποχρεωμένοι να σου δώσουν πληροφορίες εάν κάνεις αίτηση.

----------

